# paver area without gravel?



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,

No money for a true paver patio, however....what if I put down heavy plastic over the grass, put 16"x16" square pavers down, held together with the standard paver plastic edging/spikes.

I save on gravel/digging....no weeds....and cheap.

HOWEVER, the grass may stink while it decomposes...the blocks will shift..etc.

What other pitfalls am I looking at?

Thanks!

PS This is only for a muddy space by our garage that gets no sun and where we store our garbage cans...not to sit out on and have a beer..lol

So...just the ground shifting I guess :-/


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

D270 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No money for a true paver patio, however....what if I put down heavy plastic over the grass, put 16"x16" square pavers down, held together with the standard paver plastic edging/spikes.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... While it won't be a long lived project,...

If ya dig a hole, 'bout the size, 'n depth of the paver blocks, or alittle less, dependin' on the grade...
You can use the removed dirt/ grass to edge along the plastic paver surround to help hold it in place...

No doubt better than a muddy spot....:wink:


----------



## Polly003 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have not already done this project, you might want to use a grass killer first to remove grass so there would be no grass to stink under the plastic. Also black plastic instead of clear is more likely to keep the grass from growing back. Instead of (or in addition to) plastic, laying down treated plywood, with landscape edging screwed to the plywood, then the blocks on top, will help with shifting as well as helping to keep blocks level. I am in Texas (used to be in Illinois) and have used plywood with cheap 2x8x16 blocks on top (36 for a 4x8 piece of plywood). Lasts for years here, but can be removed if need be.


----------

